# ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

WARNING: included in this thread is the information a person would need to disable ABS on a mark3 golf, jetta or Cabrio. (3 and 3.5) 
NOTE: before anyone starts in saying how disabling ABS is stupid, let me stop you right there and tell you I *dont *want to hear it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
DISCLAIMER: disabling the ABS on your car for any reason prevents an important safety feature from operating properly and could be potentially dangerous. it is also beleived that in the ABS system controls the brake balancing system and prevents your rear wheels from having too much braking power. in english, that means that disabling the system might make your rear wheels lock up really easy.
WHY would anyone want to do this?
1: if you do any offroad racing, you will want to know how to do this. I would reccomend installing a switch using wire, a couple small spade connectors and an inline 30 amp fuse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2: if you have problems with your ABS operating when it shouldnt, you SHOULD disable the system until you can get it properly serviced. (my two cents)
OK, SO:
my wifes 2002 Cabrio has a malfunctioing ABS system that goes in and out. if they abs light is on her systems disabled and she can stop with threshhold braking. but half the time the ABS light is *out * and the controller beleives it is operating properly. this means it flakes out at the weirdest times. 
for example: when she was creeping up to a stop sign at about 2mph the abs went nuts and she rolled out 2 feet past the stop sign. this is when I get the phone call from her telling me to fix the brakes or sleep on the couch till I do.








Lets Cut to the Chase:
so anyway, there are two -somewhat- easy to reach green 30 amp fuses just above the relay panel under the dash. one controls the ABS huydraulic pump, and the other remvoes all power to the ABS computer. 
here are pics taken with some parts removed to get a better shot.
first, the fuses location:








another shot:








and here with the ABS system disabled completely.








pulling the top fuse disables the whole system and lights up the ABS warning light on the left of the dash, as well as the "BRAKE" warning indicator in the instrument cluster.
pulling the second fuse only, leaves the ABS computer powered up but disables the ABS pump, so the system will not operate, and the ABS light will be on, but the BRAKE warning light will be off. (also, the ABS relay clicks on and off like crazy when it thinks your wheels are locked up) I reccomend pulling the top one so you know your brakes are disabled and you will remember to put that relay back when you are done your racing. (or so your wife nags at you (reminds you







) till you fix it.) - 

so, to summarize, 
pull the top fuse. press easy button.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Great write-up! Do you mind if I summarize it in a How-To on http://www.cabrio-info.com ? I'll host the images on the site, so you won't have to worry about any leeching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: this would also be a great place to look first if your ABS is not working properly - just check the 2 fuses.


_Modified by DaveLinger at 7:53 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (DaveLinger)*

by all means go for it








you should also mention that you can scan the code with an obd2 reader and it will tell you whats wrong.
a bad wheel speed sensor is an easy fix.

advanced auto parts will scan your codes for you for free.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_by all means go for it









http://www.cabrio-info.com/pmw...leABS
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (DaveLinger)*

nice!!

good job abridging my post too.
I can be a bit wordy


----------



## slicegunz` (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Hello I wanted to know if anyone has a diagram of what these boxes do? I am trying to figure out what each one controls.
Thank you, Michael


----------



## fatthumb (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Quick question, please. I brought my 2002 Cabrio in for a rough idle. They replaced the coil and also brought up a loose left, rear wheel; I never noticed a problem. They disassembled the (one) wheel and told me my bearings were going bad and that it was causing cupping on my tire. I went home to read my do it yourself manual. The manual had a *warning* the manufacturer recommends replacing the hub nut and dust cover whenever one is removed. I called the GM of the VW Service Dept and asked about this statement. After a week passed he emailed me back to tell me this was not necessary because it was not damaged upon removal. At the same time, my ABS light kept blinking on and off and I noticed a horrible grinding sound coming from the rear wheels after releasing the emergency brake while in “R”. I took the car back in for inspection; mind you that had just performed a complete overlook of the car a week before. The same mechanic overlooked the car, the GM never came and talked to me about the bolt and dust cover issue and now the other rear wheel bearing assembly was bad along with my ABS hydraulic pump. After reading this forum, I'm wondering if this is really the issue or a misdiagnosis. I watched the entire workshop repair being done the first time and was really concerned when the mechanic started hammering a chisel into my rear wheel bearing assembly. I was told he was trying to remove a stubborn spring clip, hmmm. Is it possible all these things went wrong in one week or is it possible the original diagnosis was not done properly and I just have an ABS rear wheel sensor gone bad? Really not trusting the dealership right now and have a $2300 repair estimate. Please help me.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (fatthumb)*

What does the diagnostic port say?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (fatthumb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slicegunz`* »_Hello I wanted to know if anyone has a diagram of what these boxes do? I am trying to figure out what each one controls.

you mean, the relays?
all of that information is readily available in your bentley. 

_Quote, originally posted by *fatthumb* »_Quick question, please. I brought my 2002 Cabrio in for a rough idle. They replaced the coil and also brought up a loose left, rear wheel; I never noticed a problem. They disassembled the (one) wheel and told me my bearings were going bad and that it was causing cupping on my tire. I went home to read my do it yourself manual. The manual had a *warning* the manufacturer recommends replacing the hub nut and dust cover whenever one is removed. I called the GM of the VW Service Dept and asked about this statement. After a week passed he emailed me back to tell me this was not necessary because it was not damaged upon removal. At the same time, my ABS light kept blinking on and off and I noticed a horrible grinding sound coming from the rear wheels after releasing the emergency brake while in “R”. I took the car back in for inspection; mind you that had just performed a complete overlook of the car a week before. The same mechanic overlooked the car, the GM never came and talked to me about the bolt and dust cover issue and now the other rear wheel bearing assembly was bad along with my ABS hydraulic pump. After reading this forum, I'm wondering if this is really the issue or a misdiagnosis. I watched the entire workshop repair being done the first time and was really concerned when the mechanic started hammering a chisel into my rear wheel bearing assembly. I was told he was trying to remove a stubborn spring clip, hmmm. Is it possible all these things went wrong in one week or is it possible the original diagnosis was not done properly and I just have an ABS rear wheel sensor gone bad? Really not trusting the dealership right now and have a $2300 repair estimate. Please help me.









wow... take it to another mechanic. tell them everything you just said here. they will go over it with the whole thing with enthusiasm at taking business away from another shop. 
first of all, the rear wheel bearings are installed differently from the fronts. if he was hitting it with a hammer and chisel while the assembly was still on the car, then something was wrong. if he had the rotor/hub off the car then he was just trying to pound out the old races and thats how it is done.
the rear axle nut does not get replaced each time its removed. (the FRONT ones DO) the nut is only on a little bit passed finger tight. (no joke). the nut is kept in position with a cotter pin through the nut and axle.
if the rear wheel bearing races were not pressed in on a shop press correctly, then it is possible that the wheel bearing has loosened up and needs to have the pin pulled and the nut just snugged up a little more. but not too tight or you will wreck the bearings.
Next up, the ABS lights. you should take the car to advanced autoparts (or any decent parts joint) and ask them to borrow a code scanner. they will probably bring the scanner and a book out to your car and run the scan for you. either way they will get the error code you need and you can diagnose the problem from there. 
its likely that the mechanics screwed something up with your sensors or something when they were mucking about on that wheel.
I wouldnt be surprised if you found out that the rough idle was caused by a vaccum leak or something, and braking system is affected by it.


----------



## fatthumb (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Thanks a bunch, I appreciate your quick response.







I'll do those things today and I feel like I may have found a great VW mechanic to overlook the car. The ABS light stays off mostly but it really upsets me the VW service center is so quick to replace everything, $1700 (ABS sensor, hydaulic pumb, etc).


----------



## fatthumb (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: ABS Fuse Location to disable ABS - on mk3 and 3.5 cabrios (DaveLinger)*

Codes read: pump being out of tolerance-needs new module and pump.


----------

